# East Texas Thiefs



## monark (May 12, 2005)

If any of you folks hunting around Woodville, Jasper, Newton see a feeder like this, I'm missing one. Also a Primos Vision Popup blind, couple of chairs & a homemade gun rest. Stolen 10 miles east of Woodville. Thanks


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

hope you find it bro................I HATE theives!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

monark said:


> *East Texas Thiefs*


Isn't that redundant?


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Its the cover*

East Texas probably has the same percentage of low life scum as south Texas and west Texas. The difference is there is way more wooded cover, hidden back roads, hidden pipeline easements, un-fenced timber tracts, etc in east Texas. Low life scum looks for easy and it is just easier in east Texas woods to steal deer hunting stuff.


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

AvianQuest said:


> Isn't that redundant?


Seems to be recently. Been hunting there since 1999 & never had anything missing. Have had someone hunting our stands but this is the first stuff stolen. That feeder belonged to a friend of mine, $600 set up from San Antonio. Local Sheriff Dept came out and was surprisingly interested & took a report. Said lot's of issues with meth heads up there. Local GW was contacted but could not make it out but was very interested & requested pics & location. Also found where a deer had been dragged through the woods towards some local's house. Figured I could kiss the feeder goodbye but you never know.


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

May have caught a break on this. Lost a canoe after losing the feeder. Brother spotted canoe beside a locals house whose property line touches ours. Local was an older guy who said his grandson "found" it in the woods behind his house. Grandson is in his upper 20's but not around yesterday. Also learned there are two high school age grandsons hanging around. Tyler County Deputy came out to confiscate canoe & spotted several other items in the woods they were interested in. No luck with the feeder though. Game Warden was informed by phone & is in the loop. Crossing my fingers on a bust.


----------



## camarokid (Dec 27, 2011)

Sounds like a good lead. Hope justice is served swiftly.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I have a lease east of Woodville also. Several years ago my son and I were at the lease during the week working on some stands. Went to town for lunch and upon entering lease see a pickup heading for gate with a friends deer stand in the back of his pickup. I blocked his path grabbed my pistol and told my son to get out and stay behind truck with shotgun. Pointed pistol at driver and stated loudly to get out of truck with hands up. 18 year old boy and he complied and stated please don't shoot. Told him to get in back of my truck and took him to police station. Filed a report and never heard anymore. Have not had any problems since but you never know. Hope you get your feeder back.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Mu buddy has a farm near Woodville that has been in his family over 100 yrs. The last five years or so, the house and barn have been broken into multiple times. They even stole the cooking utensils. The Sheriff says he has a MAJOR problem with meth heads


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

Johnboat said:


> East Texas probably has the same percentage of low life scum as south Texas and west Texas. The difference is there is way more wooded cover, hidden back roads, hidden pipeline easements, un-fenced timber tracts, etc in east Texas. Low life scum looks for easy and it is just easier in east Texas woods to steal deer hunting stuff.


 Don't know about the (percentage), but I've been hunting S Tx for many years, did lose some money in a poker game once.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Thief's*

Sucks , sorry but in today's society people have no respect for other peoples property , sad3sm


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

camarokid said:


> Hope justice is served swiftly.


It nearly was. Little brother does have a mean streak but after a phone conversation with the calm, cool & collective brother (old), we decided Sheriff Dept. option would be best for all.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Sounds like a good lead. Hope they follow up and charges filed against the thief...


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

You are pretty close to our place check in jasper at the pawn shops that is where my stuff ended up years back and I filed a report with the cops and it was returned. Good luck


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

One major problem is that a lot of east Texas is timber company land so there are no owners nearby. We hunted a little west of Woodville and lost stuff from time to time even though we took feeders down at the end of the season. Now hunt the Hill Country and haven't lost a thing in 9 years in spite of leaving feeders, stands, travel trailer, Jeep 4 wheelers etc. but the rancher does live on the property.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

monark said:


> It nearly was. Little brother does have a mean streak but after a phone conversation with the calm, cool & collective brother (old), we decided Sheriff Dept. option would be best for all.


 Sorry for your loss and I hope everything gets returned. I was cleaned out once in North Texas so I feel your pain, meth heads are everywhere these days.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Make sure you let someone know at Tolars feed store and the feed store south of town. They might try to sell it to them. Hope you get your stuff back and they give the thieves a little country justice.
I hope they try to get on our property!! The old man up there is meaner than a pit bull and hates thieves more than he hates hogs. His welcoming sign reads something like this:


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

monark said:


> May have caught a break on this. Lost a canoe after losing the feeder. Brother spotted canoe beside a locals house whose property line touches ours. Local was an older guy who said his grandson "found" it in the woods behind his house. Grandson is in his upper 20's but not around yesterday. Also learned there are two high school age grandsons hanging around. Tyler County Deputy came out to confiscate canoe & spotted several other items in the woods they were interested in. No luck with the feeder though. Game Warden was informed by phone & is in the loop. Crossing my fingers on a bust.


Found feeder & pop up 50 yards behind papa's house with a fence cut & well worn path to set up. Papa said a limb fell across fence. Still on my lease but about a 300 yd walk for me thru thick stuff. Game Warden came & helped me recover "borrowed items". Old man blamed on Grandson again. Claims grandson is no longer welcome at his house. What do you do? I'm not going to make any trouble for the old man but he had to know what was going on. I am tried of the E.Tex mindset of these folks. Game Warden, Roy E., is a whopper & a super nice guy.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Glad you got your stuff...but I'd still be up nights knowing that they lived right there lol.

TH


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

good ending to a bad story, glad to hear you found your stuff


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Glad you got your stuff back!, Definitely nothing new for this area, I as well as others have a laundry list of stories(for area). I will not be returning to a lease I have been on for 5 years east of where you are, for a number of reasons, but theft is RAMPANT.
I will be hopefully getting on a well managed place 35 minutes from my house.(hopefully)



monark said:


> Found feeder & pop up 50 yards behind papa's house with a fence cut & well worn path to set up. Papa said a limb fell across fence. Still on my lease but about a 300 yd walk for me thru thick stuff. Game Warden came & helped me recover "borrowed items". Old man blamed on Grandson again. Claims grandson is no longer welcome at his house. What do you do? I'm not going to make any trouble for the old man but he had to know what was going on. I am tried of the E.Tex mindset of these folks. Game Warden, Roy E., is a whopper & a super nice guy.


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

monark said:


> Found feeder & pop up 50 yards behind papa's house with a fence cut & well worn path to set up. Papa said a limb fell across fence. Still on my lease but about a 300 yd walk for me thru thick stuff. Game Warden came & helped me recover "borrowed items". Old man blamed on Grandson again. Claims grandson is no longer welcome at his house. What do you do? I'm not going to make any trouble for the old man but he had to know what was going on. I am tried of the E.Tex mindset of these folks. Game Warden, Roy E., is a whopper & a super nice guy.


You are lucky you got it back being an outsider.
I live there and deal with the meth heads everyday.
They only understand one thing you are meaner than them and you will make
them pay more then it is worth.
I never walk out the house with out a 45 on me. 
There are a lot of good honest people living back in the woods.
We have a major problem with drug heads and I mean major.
As someone said the major problem you can move undetected in the thicket.
You can travel miles through the woods down old cow trails and log roads and never get on a paved road.
You lucky you dealt with Roy.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Great thing about all those thickets and back roads is that you can wait on someone and get even with no witness. 

If you hunt the woods in east Texas you will need friends from the area. Thieves and drug heads learn what families that its not safe to cross. There are still a lot of old ways here.


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. Kinda an outsider but not really. Graduated high school in Warren. Still have some bud's up that way but none seemed to be as tough as I remember. 

Seems like some of you folks live up that way. Anyone hear of a tractor accident this past Good Friday? That would have been me. That's pretty much the reason for the time lag before recovering property.


----------

